# Good by Daysi



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

My English Setter Daysi got sick and passed Saturday at the grand ol age of 16. I'm lucky to have had sooo many great years with her makes it just that much harder to say good by.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That’s rough, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the passing of Daysi. That's the problem with good dogs.. they just don't live as long as we would like them to.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks guys, The bad thing is I have another 16 year old male setter "Moose". Never get 2 pups at the same time !


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. She was a good dog.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for your great companion loss! Always hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

*This is why we have Rogue & Theo*

This helped me, and is why we now have Rogue for the last 8 1/2 years and Theo for the last 6 months.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you all for your nice thoughts


----------

